# China English Teacher Salary?



## DoYouKnoDaWae (Apr 4, 2018)

My friend says his salary is 150,000 RMB (over 23,000 USD) per month as a kindergarten English teacher in China. Is it possible to get such high salary in China?


----------



## myrrh (May 21, 2016)

Quick answer: No.


Longer answer: If your friend has formal teaching certification and significant full-time k-12 teaching experience in his/her home country and gets hired at one of the few _accredited_ international schools in China, then he/she might get a yearly salary of about $70,000 US (possibly a little more). Given the low cost of living in China, such a salary would be very nice indeed--added to the other perks (travel expenses and housing assistance) that come with such positions, and your friend would be saving quite a bit.

Lacking formal teaching certification and significant full-time k-12 teaching experience in his/her home country and a job at one of the few _accredited_ international schools in China, and your friend would most likely be making $23,000 US per year (not "per month").


----------

